# IE8 Blocker ToolKit



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anybody downloaded this and installed it?

I don't use the auto update so I probably don't need to use it as I am the only one using this pc.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...28-5806-4BA6-9E4E-8E224EC6DD8C&displaylang=en

I will probably install IE8 when some of the good folks on this forum say it is kink free(lol) and ready for a try.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

But if you use this, then later want IE 8, how do you undo this?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This should answer it.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/updatemanagement/dd365124.aspx

I guess you could change the value to 0 or delete it all together.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I agree, I would rather not download 8 until it's been out for a while.  I believe I will install this on mine and a couple of other computers that belong to some elderly people I know (I'm their computer support, lol). If it is buggy, these elderly people would be completely at a loss. 

Sounds like it is a special registry key just for this one purpose, so if 8 is can be downloaded manually, it probably won't make a bit of difference after that if that key is just left there.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

That is the way I read it also..Mainly for the AutoUpdate people.

I check for updates real regular and then view them and then usually download most of them.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Why will you install this toolkit if:


> Internet Explorer 8 will not install automatically - the Automatic Updates delivery process will include a welcome screen that offers users choices of Install, Don't Install, and Ask Me Later prior to installation.


Taken from the technet article linked to above.
Here is the full Q&A:


> Q. Which users will receive Internet Explorer 8 as a high-priority update?
> 
> A. Users of Windows XP SP2 and Windows Server 2003 SP2 will be offered Internet Explorer 8 as a high-priority update if they have Automatic Updates enabled or if they perform a manual scan for updates using the "Express" install option on the Windows Update or Microsoft Update sites. Internet Explorer 8 will also be offered as a recommended update to any user who performs a manual update scan on the Windows Update and Microsoft Update sites using the "Custom" install option.
> 
> ...


I wonder why XP SP3 users and Vista users were excluded.

After skimming this article, I'm thinking using the "_Don't Install_" option is the path of least resistance:


> Automatic Updates Delivery Process
> 
> The automatic delivery process will notify users that an update is available and allow users to choose whether to install Internet Explorer 8.
> 
> ...


Peace...


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

But Tom, if you knew these old ladies.........they either install EVERYTHING that pops up, regardless.......or they call me in a panic for every little "install" thing they see.  Either way, I end up working on their computer.

I was going to put it on their computer for ME.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

LauraMJ said:


> But Tom, if you knew these old ladies.........they either install EVERYTHING that pops up, regardless.......or they call me in a panic for every little "install" thing they see.  Either way, I end up working on their computer.
> 
> I was going to put it on their computer for ME.


Oh, I hear ya and that's why the "Don't Install" option sounds better. YOU choose the "don't install" option and they won't get bothered. Since this won't install automatically, it will probably sit there as a Windows Update waiting for manual intervention. Most (if not all) of the people I support who in the same category as the "old ladies" you describe, they tend NOT to install Windows Updates that require manual intervention.

Of course, you will do what you think is best but I'm just saying this "blocking tool" sounds like it's intended for a different purpose than what you or I would consider using it for. Going the "Don't install" route prevents the installation now AND allows for easy installation later on, if/when we decide it's ok for them to migrate to IE8.

Peace...


----------

